
Finding, retaining IT talent still a struggle - JSeymourATL
http://www.cio.com/article/3091860/hiring/finding-retaining-it-talent-still-a-struggle.html
======
dozzie
In other words, it's still a problem to find skilled workers without offering
higher wages, and it's still a problem to retain skilled workers without
offering them meaningful career path and meaningful work that enables
professional development.

What a surprise.

